# "Warcraft: The Beginning" im TV am So. 18.11.2018 (heute)



## MikolajPL (18. November 2018)

Heute Abend läuft "Warcraft: The Beginning" im Free-TV. Neben der Ausstrahlung um 20:15 Uhr gibt es auch eine Wiederholung in der Nacht.
Ich werde es aufnehmen, um mir meine eigene Meinung zu bilden und mitreden zu können.

//EDIT:
Ups, hätte ich mir sparen können, wenn ich vorher eure News gelesen hätte.
Asche über mein Haupt ...


----------

